# Moondrop Crafting! [Current]: Paused!



## sunkyung (Apr 16, 2020)

*hello!

Welcome to my crafting thread! *

I'll be posting what islanders are currently crafting and what the item is.

1) Please comment to be let in and I'll DM you a Dodo code.
2) No entrance fee for any of these! Just please be respectful of my island and other peoples' time so they may come too!
3) Please leave through the airport (NOT (-) button) to minimize comm errors.

Current islander crafting: Kid Cat
Current DIY recipe: Bamboo Wall Decoration​


----------



## Gracelia (Apr 16, 2020)

Hello! May I please come?


----------



## itsmarandax3 (Apr 16, 2020)

I'd love to stop by!


----------



## kookey (Apr 16, 2020)

Would love to stop by, ty!


----------



## srednivashtar (Apr 16, 2020)

Would love to come please!


----------



## Jesusfreakette (Apr 16, 2020)

Hiya! If available, I’d love to visit :3


----------



## Quack (Apr 16, 2020)

I’d love to visit if Rodeo is still going at it


----------



## MrPolarBear (Apr 16, 2020)

I would love to stop by if possible.


----------



## Chloebug44 (Apr 16, 2020)

I’d like to go please


----------



## sunkyung (Apr 16, 2020)

Back open with mossy garden rock!


----------



## Seble (Apr 16, 2020)

I’d love to visit if possible.


----------



## morgan0804 (Apr 16, 2020)

I'd also love to visit if that's okay!


----------



## biksoka (Apr 16, 2020)

Would love to visit if you still have space


----------



## Jazminur (Apr 16, 2020)

Can I drop by?


----------



## peekopecko (Apr 16, 2020)

Can I come?


----------



## axo (Apr 16, 2020)

can i come?


----------



## FrozenLover (Apr 16, 2020)

Can I visit please?


----------



## P4ND0LF0 (Apr 16, 2020)

Can i visit?


----------



## doofcake (Apr 16, 2020)

are you still taking visitors?


----------



## Cutesy (Apr 16, 2020)

Hi, can I please stop by for the garden rock?


----------



## sunkyung (Apr 16, 2020)

Opening again! Zucker is still crafting


----------



## Alita89 (Apr 16, 2020)

Would like to come if still open


----------



## No2Zipper (Apr 16, 2020)

Hello, I would love to come!


----------



## brangein (Apr 16, 2020)

May I come too pls, thanks!


----------



## dev1l (Apr 16, 2020)

hiii! i would love to come ))


----------



## secretlyenvious (Apr 16, 2020)

I’d love to stop by


----------



## sunkyung (Apr 16, 2020)

I'm so sorry guys! He just stopped crafting.  But Sherb is now crafting the orange wall if anyone would like to come.


----------



## Quack (Apr 16, 2020)

I’d love to pick this one up as well, if that’s alright with you


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Apr 16, 2020)

May I please come for the orange wall?  thank you!


----------



## FaerieRose (Apr 16, 2020)

Can I pop over for the wallpaper?


----------



## sunkyung (Apr 17, 2020)

Open for the hedge standee!


----------



## goodman314 (Apr 17, 2020)

if its still open i'd like to visit !


----------



## sunkyung (Apr 17, 2020)

Open for log wall-mounted clock!


----------



## corlee1289 (Apr 17, 2020)

I would like to visit to get the clock <3

Corrine of Ceresia


----------



## storybymori (Apr 17, 2020)

I would love to come for the clock. Ty for doing this.


----------



## drchoo (Apr 17, 2020)

I'd like to stop by for the clock!


----------



## Feather Orb (Apr 17, 2020)

I'm interested in the wall clock!


----------



## DewDrops (Apr 17, 2020)

May I come as well? ^^


----------



## sunkyung (Apr 17, 2020)

Open for Sherb crafting Wooden Bookshelf!


----------



## KarinaKatrea (Apr 17, 2020)

Would love to come and learn the wooden bookshelf ^_^


----------



## Alita89 (Apr 17, 2020)

I am interested in coming


----------



## ProfessorMiku (Apr 17, 2020)

Can I please come for the book case?? Will tip!


----------



## morthael (Apr 17, 2020)

I’d love to visit when you have space!


----------



## corlee1289 (Apr 17, 2020)

Can I come for the bookshelf?


----------



## Feather Orb (Apr 17, 2020)

Interested in the bookshelf!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Apr 17, 2020)

I'd like to visit.


----------



## Rinnell (Apr 17, 2020)

I'd like to visit if Sherb is still crafting!


----------



## Rosaline (Apr 17, 2020)

Hi! I'd love to come by for the wooden bookshelf


----------



## Cynber (Apr 17, 2020)

I'd like to talk to Sherb for the bookshelf!


----------



## zenni (Apr 17, 2020)

Can I come by?


----------



## Summ3rain (Apr 17, 2020)

Would love to come if still open!


----------



## Jazminur (Apr 17, 2020)

Can I come by?


----------



## nintendog (Apr 17, 2020)

Hello! If you have time, I'd love to pick this up.


----------



## tanisha23 (Apr 17, 2020)

If Sherb is still crafting, may I come?


----------



## GereGere (Apr 17, 2020)

hello! may i come?


----------



## sunkyung (Apr 17, 2020)

Taking these last few and stopping for the evening. I’m leaving gates open for about 10 more mins past this message in case people I previously messaged codes to didn’t get to drop by yet.


----------



## sunkyung (Apr 18, 2020)

Open for doghouse!


----------



## Keitara (Apr 18, 2020)

Could I come over, please?


----------



## Akari_Clarity (Apr 18, 2020)

I would like to come :3


----------



## th8827 (Apr 18, 2020)

May I come over?


----------



## kingmog (Apr 18, 2020)

me please


----------



## Star Crossing (Apr 18, 2020)

I’d like to come!


----------



## Maris82084 (Apr 18, 2020)

Can I please come? Marissa from Viruland


----------



## Saralie (Apr 18, 2020)

I'd love to visit!


----------



## padfoot6 (Apr 18, 2020)

Could I visit if he's still crafting?


----------



## Fmarulz (Apr 18, 2020)

if he is crafting can I come?


----------



## jelibear (Apr 18, 2020)

Could I stop by if he's still crafting?


----------



## Keen (Apr 18, 2020)

May I stop by for the doghouse?


----------



## UmbreonRogue (Apr 18, 2020)

I'd like to visit too


----------



## cottoncandy946 (Apr 18, 2020)

Hello, can I please stop by for the dog house recipe?


----------



## sunkyung (Apr 20, 2020)

Open for bamboo lunch box!


----------



## storybymori (Apr 20, 2020)

Interested in the bamboo lunch box! Ty!


----------



## courtky (Apr 20, 2020)

May I come


----------



## Terrabull (Apr 20, 2020)

Can I get the bamboo lunch box?


----------



## jo_electric (Apr 20, 2020)

May I visit?


----------



## MayorGong (Apr 20, 2020)

May I please visit?


----------



## Rinnell (Apr 20, 2020)

Can I visit if Vivian is still crafting the bamboo lunch box?


----------



## Jenny_ysy (Apr 20, 2020)

May I visit!


----------



## Neopet (Apr 20, 2020)

Hey, I'd love to come!


----------



## sunkyung (Apr 22, 2020)

Open for natural garden chair! My map has changed a bit but Puddles house is still in the same place!


----------



## luna.cee (Apr 22, 2020)

May I visit please


----------



## Garrett (Apr 22, 2020)

Oh yes please, I'd love the chair DIY!


----------



## sunkyung (Apr 22, 2020)

Open for bamboo wall decoration! Kid Cat's house is in the same location on the map.


----------



## thanat0aster (Apr 22, 2020)

Still crafting? I will come.


----------



## Fenix (Apr 22, 2020)

Could I go?


----------

